# Squirrel



## snakes123 (Feb 28, 2011)

Heyy, my friend wants to get a squirrel. Do you know if they are easy to keep, and what care they need. Are there any breeders in Australia or do you have to get them from India?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 28, 2011)

:shock:
I'm pretty sure you cannot get or keep squirrels in Australia....

edit - apparently in Perth you can... :shock:

I was thinking of the american squirrels, the ones in Perth are the Indian Palm Squirels??


----------



## Jen (Feb 28, 2011)

There are squirrels running wild in Perth, they are loose in the zoo and surrounding suburbs.


----------



## scorps (Feb 28, 2011)

There where some desexed ones for sale I believe in W.A some where, you have absolutly no chance of importating any from india legally lol.


----------



## gillsy (Feb 28, 2011)

You can buy desexed Indian Palm Squirrles in NSW. They are sold as desexed as only a few people have licenses to breed them as far as I"m away and must be sold as desexed.

Chatswood Pets Paradise has 1, it's $2200 or something stupid.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 28, 2011)

Palm squirrels are legal in NSW under certain restrictions See - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/indian-palm-squirrel-136196/


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 28, 2011)

go figure hey? You learn something new every day.. :lol:


----------



## gillsy (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd rather have pygmy hedgehogs! they are adorable!


----------



## hugsta (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes palm squirrels are legal in NSW, a mate of mine breeds them and sells them for around $1200-1500ea I think.


----------



## Sel (Feb 28, 2011)

I think the petshop in Hornsby has one too, or close to there,,i dont remember the suburb its in. 
Was 1200?


----------



## Australis (Feb 28, 2011)

Mt colah.


----------



## killimike (Feb 28, 2011)

I have seen them in a few shops over the last few years.... Does anyone know if they legally have to be sold desexed? 

Each to their own, but a flighty, short lived desexed rodent for $1200??


----------



## Sel (Feb 28, 2011)

Australis said:


> Mt colah.


 
Yeh, thats it!! Expensive petshop that one..


----------



## hugsta (Feb 28, 2011)

killimike said:


> I have seen them in a few shops over the last few years.... Does anyone know if they legally have to be sold desexed?
> 
> Each to their own, but a flighty, short lived desexed rodent for $1200??


 
Yes, they must be desexed by the breeders as part of condition of their breeders licence.


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 28, 2011)

thats a little expensive for snake food isn't it?


----------



## killimike (Feb 28, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Yes, they must be desexed by the breeders as part of condition of their breeders licence.



Thanks for that hugsta!


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sel said:


> I think the petshop in Hornsby has one too, or close to there,,i dont remember the suburb its in.
> Was 1200?


 
Yeah I just went and saw it, id does back*****

Ben

Does anyone know where i can find breeders?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## drake84 (Feb 28, 2011)

I want to go to there!


----------



## Sel (Feb 28, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Yeah I just went and saw it, id does back*****
> 
> Ben
> 
> ...


 
Did you ask at the petshop? I dont think there is many around..


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 28, 2011)

Why not get sugar gliders? They are pretty awesome and are cheaper in most cases too


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Why not get sugar gliders? They are pretty awesome and are cheaper in most cases too


 
cant get them in NSW :'(


----------

